# XML dom4j xsd- Eigenschaften/Validierung



## Zed (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal eine Frage. 

Ich Parse eine XML File mit dom4j mach die dann mit JSF im Browser verfügbar und kann die Elmente editiern und serialisieren. 

Nun kommt noch eine xsd File mit einem Schema dazu. Was kann ich nehmen um die Eigenschaften der XSD auszulesen. 

Mir geht es darum das wenn in der XSD das Element ein bool- Wert ist. Ich kein Textfeld im Browser anzeige sondern Checkboxen mit True/False. 

Jemand eine Idee welches Framework bzw. Libary ich da nehmen soll? 


thx4help


----------



## Zed (11. Mai 2007)

Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine xsd nach wc3 standart zu Parsen.

Mit was kann man xsd parsen ?


----------



## kleiner_held (11. Mai 2007)

XSDs sind schliesslich auch XML Dateien, also kannst Du die gleiche Technik nehmen mit der du XML Dateien parst.


----------



## Zed (11. Mai 2007)

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.


----------

